# [NEWS] Novell sort le code pour Xgl

## Trevoke

http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/

OpenGL Accelerated X Layer... Bon, et bien moi, je bave  :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

On ne peut pas dire que tous ces trucs servent à grand chose, du coup, je meure d'envie que ce soit finaliser pour pouvoir en profiter et avoir un bureau top notch je bouffe les ressources du pc  :Smile: 

vivement le 

```
emerge xgl
```

----------

## dapsaille

Totalement superflu

 donc totalement indispensable ..

 Mais bon si ca se dév aussi vite que looking glass ... on seras au kernel 2.12   :Laughing: 

----------

## nonas

Journal à ce sujet sur dlfp : https://linuxfr.org/~gnumdk/20838.html

Regardez la vidéo : http://www.freedesktop.org/~davidr/xgl-demo1.xvid.avi

Autant le bureau 3D ça fait vraiment gadget, autant les deux vidéos avec transparences différentes, la task switcher avec les "imagettes réelles" je trouve que ça déchire !

Tout ça sans ralentissement (bon forcément avec mon ATI je peux que attendre le driver libre pour avoir quelque chose de potable)

----------

## UB|K

 *kopp wrote:*   

> vivement le 
> 
> ```
> emerge xgl
> ```
> ...

 

c'est déjà possible: allez faire un tour sur le forum Unsopported sofware: Xgl

et chopez l'overlay de pijalu qui marche nickel ainsi que toutes les infos nécessaire à son bon fonctionnement.

Pour ceux qui ont une carte nvidia c'est du tout cuit et ça marche vraiment bien: super rapide et pas un seul crash. Les seuls problèmes que j'ai eu sont que le pavé numérique du clavier ne marche pas et que certaines fenêtres sont mal gérées.

Par contre, ya un truc que je capte pas: ça utilise trés peu de puissance CPU (c'est la carte vidéo) qui bosse mais sous haute charge (genre lors d'un emerge) ça ce met à ramer...

Je précise que xorg-7.0 est nécessaire.

----------

## titix

Pour l'installer, commencez par passer en Xorg modulaire, puis récupérez la dernière version des paquets XGL pour gentoo ici et décompressez-le dans votre portage overlay  :Smile: 

Il ne reste plus qu'a démasquer l'ensemble, puis emerge xgl.

Have fun =)

----------

## kopp

hum je sens que je vais tout casser je sais pas pourquoi.

Surtout que y a aussi un ebuild pour luminocity  :Smile: 

SInon, UB|K, ton posts fait environ 600 messages, c'est un peu long  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

Sympa. Au delà des possibilités de "bureaux 3D" ce qui m'interesse c'est le petit coup de boost que cela pourra donner pour le support opengl. 

À suivre de trés près donc.

----------

## UB|K

 *kopp wrote:*   

> hum je sens que je vais tout casser je sais pas pourquoi.
> 
> Surtout que y a aussi un ebuild pour luminocity 
> 
> SInon, UB|K, ton posts fait environ 600 messages, c'est un peu long 

 

Absolument aucun risque de casser le système: à part installer des versions cvs de cairo et de mesa, ça touche à rien... 

Pour le post que j'ai donné, ça sert effectivement à rien tout lire, l'overlay de pijalu se trouve page 20 (lien)... et je conseille cet overlay par rapport à celui de hanno pour la simple raison qu'il est basé sur des snapshots de mesa/xgl qui marchent alors que celui de hanno récupère directement les sources cvs et peut être donc cassé.

Quand à l'utilité de la chose, ça pourrait faire un bon DOW !!

----------

## kopp

Bon, eh bien je viens d'essayer ça. c'est plutot fun  :Smile: 

Par contre effectivement pas très stable.

Pour les overlays j'ai fait un petit mix, parce qu'il n'y avait pas xcompmgr dans celui de hanno (pas compris pourquoi), du coup j'ai installé ce dernier à l'aide de l'overlay de pijalu. Bref, que du stable quoi  :Wink: , surtout avec une version alpha de mesa... faudrait que je refasse ça proprement avec l'overlay entier de pijalu.

ENfin, vivement que ce soit du vraiment stable vraiment integré...  :Smile: 

----------

## nonas

 *UB|K wrote:*   

> Par contre, ya un truc que je capte pas: ça utilise trés peu de puissance CPU (c'est la carte vidéo) qui bosse mais sous haute charge (genre lors d'un emerge) ça ce met à ramer...
> 
> 

 Ça le fait que pendant un emerge ?

Parce que un emerge c'est typiquement le truc qui demande un affichage conséquent de lignes.

Sans compter que ça charge bien le processeur et qu'à un moment ou à un autre la gestion des effets passent par le CPU (même un peu)

----------

## apocryphe

au fait le dernier lien ce situ a la page 26 http://users.skynet.be/muaddib/my-xgloverlay-20060210.tar.bz2

apres avoir mit dans son overlay et fait un emerge mesa xgl compiz glxcompmgr 

il faut faire quoi de special ? (cest entrain de compiler)

----------

## apocryphe

ca marche sur kde au fait ?

----------

## kopp

Les commandes à suivre se trouvent sur le blog de Hanno :

http://www.hboeck.de/

http://www.hboeck.de/item/266

Pour Kde, il me semble que ça plante plus que gnome d'après cet howto (ça sent le troll caché ça  :Smile: )

----------

## apocryphe

en fait dans mon script de lancement, je sais pas trop quoi mettre pour kde ( j'ai pas kde-session il faut que je l'instal? )

Xgl :1 -ac -accel xv -accel glx:pbuffer

DISPLAY=:1 metacity <---------- Ca je sais pas quoi mettre

LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ DISPLAY=:1 konsole

glxcompmgr wobbly shadow

----------

## kopp

Essaye voir de mettre 

```
startkde
```

 à la place de metacity.

EDIT : tiens regarde ici ça peut être intéressant :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3104231-highlight-.html#3104231

Et sinon http://www.hboeck.de/item/282 contient aussi quelques infos intéressantes si tu parcours le tout

EDIT 2 : pétard, c'est trop bien ce truc, j'utilise compiz, ça a l'air assez stable, ou presque

bon j'ai des problèmes de config et tout, mais une fois lancé, ça semble le rester. Et j'ai plus de plantage avec mplayer.

----------

## DuF

@Kopp :  Tu as utilisé quelle méthode pour l'installation  et ça t'as pris combien de temps ? C'est pour savoir si j'attends qu'un petit ebuild plus propre sorte ou si je me teste ça ce soir :-p

----------

## kopp

Eh bien, en prennant bien l'overlay de pijula, le temsp de compilation, donc entre 1/2het 1h il me semble, j'ai pas chronometré. Après ça se lançait tout seul. En gros, ça marche mieux avec gnome, mais bon je crosi que ça marche avec kde. Tu copies l'overlau, tu tapes emerge mesa glitz xf86driproto xgl compiz et c'est suffisant  :Smile: 

----------

## DuF

C'est obligatoire d'avoir gnome ?

Car perso j'ai ni gnome ni kde, il me semblait qu'il y avait un WM fourni avec...

----------

## truc

si tu utilise compiz ça fera office de glxcompr+WM donc le WM dont tu auras  besoin  :Smile:  en plus compiz est plus aboutit que le glxcompr (j'dois oublier une lette dans son nom mais je ne sai splus où?

EDIT: xcompr c'était le truc de xorg normal qui marche avec XGL, xglcompr, c'est le truc qui a été fait avec XGL, et compiz, c'est tout simplement ce que je disais juste là, spécialement pensé pour xgl, et fait par monsieur je ne sai splus qui d'ailleurs  :Question: 

j'crois que c'est bien ça

----------

## DuF

ok, cela correspond à ce que j'avais compris, bon c'est pas encore ce soir que je vais tester... toujours en plein de taf et le week end prochain je suis pas là alors que le week end c'est LE moment pour faire ce genre de bêtises  :Smile: 

----------

## TGL

J'ai fait un rapide test hier soir, avec l'overlay de hanno. Bilan très mitigé...

Les points positifs :

 - j'ai pas pu faire planter la bête, c'est déjà une bonne chose ;

 - je crois avoir essayé tous les plugins compiz (le truc à la Exposé, les fenêtre en jelly, les fenêtres collantes, etc.), et ~ tous faisaient ce à quoi on pouvait s'attendre. C'est effectivement assez rigolo, même si je suis pas sûr que je voudrais de tout ça au quotidien ;

 - l'installation des nouveaux Mesa/Glitz/Cairo n'a rien cassé de mon système normal. Sous Xorg, tout marche encore comme avant, ce qui est plutôt une excellente nouvelle...

Les points négatifs :

 - en fait ici c'était absolument inutilisable. J'ai énormement de problèmes de remplissage : dès qu'un morceau de contenu de fenêtre change (genre si je scroll, ou tape du texte, enfin bref dès qu'il se passe quelquechose), il disparait, et il faut que je clique sur la barre de titre de la fenêtre pour que l'affichage se rétablisse ;

 - à en croire glxinfo, je n'ai plus de DRI sous Xgl. Et glxgears donne un framerate catastrophique (lesquelles frames je ne peux de toute façon pas voir, à cause du problème précédent). Dur de dire si ça ne concerne que les applis lancées sous Xgl, ou Xgl lui même aussi.

 - de manière générale, les perfs sont catastrophiques. J'ai essayé cairogears par exemple, et dans les modes supportés (-image et -xrender) les perfs sont 10x supérieurs sous Xorg (j'ai sous Xgl accès en plus au mode -glx, mais il n'est pas plus rapide). Bon, enfin tout ça n'est pas très surprenant sans DRI.

Voilà, c'était ma brêve expérience de Xgl, sur une Radeon Mobility 7500 ("r200" donc). Je ne m'attendais pas à ce que ce soit formidable de toute façon (la carte n'étant pas une foudre de guerre non plus), mais là quand même c'est bien en deça de la normale (dans la mesure ou lors de son annonce, David Reveman citait justement r200 comme driver déjà porté et ~ fonctionnel). Dans le thread anglais, y'a une ou deux autres personnes avec des r200 qui ont l'air d'avoir des problèmes similaires... Wait & see donc.

EDIT : à propos des histoires de DRI, j'y vois un peu plus clair suite à la lecture de cette discussion :

http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.comp.freedesktop.xorg/6296

----------

## marvin rouge

Pour les points positifs, je suis d'accord avec toi. Tout marche comme avant sous Xorg, et j'ai eu du mal à faire planter sous Xgl.

Pour les points négatifs, là, petit désaccord:

-inutilisable: rien de tel ici. Je scrolle (firefox, opera), j'affiche des images que je manipule (gimp), tout reste fluide. Pas de problème de barre de titre.

-mon framerate à glxgears est plus important sous Xgl que sous xorg ! Je précise que j'ai les 2 en parrallèle, KDE/Xorg et Xfce4/Xgl (en display :0 et :1). Sous Xorg:

```
glxgears

48854 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9770.698 FPS

51186 frames in 5.0 seconds = 10237.106 FPS

51239 frames in 5.0 seconds = 10247.771 FPS
```

Sous Xgl:

```
glxgears 

54811 frames in 5.0 seconds = 10956.253 FPS

64772 frames in 5.0 seconds = 12941.831 FPS

64772 frames in 5.0 seconds = 12940.297 FPS
```

La différence est pas énorme, mais présente. Dans les 2 cas, mon CPU monte à 100%.

-pas testé cairogears (j'édite dès que c'est fait).

Je dois nuancer en précisant que ma carte video (nvidia6600GT) doit être plus puissante que la tienne. Conclusion: mieux vaut une grosse config, et là c'est vraiment utilisable (dans les limites d'un soft en beta, sujet à de possibles plantages).

Mon seul point négatif:

-pour faire planter, ouvrir kontact dans Xfce4, laisser mijoter quelques secondes. Boum. Je suppose que c'est parce que c'est une appli KDE, et que y'a pas de system-tray idoine (le plantage s'effectue quand j'essaie d'afficher la fenêtre agregator, et donc quand les nouveautés des fils RSS vont s'afficher dans le system-tray), ou bien une blague avec le window-decorator qui n'est pas encore présent pour Qt.

+

----------

## TGL

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> Pour les points négatifs, là, petit désaccord:

 

Nan mais on est bien d'accord, mes "points négatifs" sont vraiment spécifiques à ma config (ou bien au plus au driver r200 en général, mais je ne suis même pas sûr). Et c'est juste des premières impressions là comme ça, je ne cherchais pas du tout à dire que Xgl ne marche pas. Avec les drivers NVidia ou ATI, de ce que j'ai lu, les expériences ont globalement l'air beaucoup plus heureuses. 

 *Quote:*   

> -pas testé cairogears (j'édite dès que c'est fait).

 

Yep, je suis curieux de voir : les perfs de Cairo, ça influe celles des applis GTK+ en général... Bon ceci dit, il faut garder à l'esprit que le backend Glitz pour Cairo n'est, à ma connaissance, de toute façon pas utilisé automatiquement par GTK+. Donc même si il s'avère plus rapide, pour l'instant on n'en profite que dans ce genre de démo. Le truc, autant que je me souvienne, c'est qu'il ne permet pas la même précision du rendu. Par contre il pourrait commencer à être utiliser plus tard, pour certaines tâches spécifiques où on a plus envie de vitesse que de finesse. Et pour les autres backends, il n'y a pas théoriquement d'amélioration à espérer. Mais bon, avec un peu de chance je me gourre complètement  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Je dois nuancer en précisant que ma carte video (nvidia6600GT) doit être plus puissante que la tienne. Conclusion: mieux vaut une grosse config, et là c'est vraiment utilisable

 

C'est clair que c'est une carte beaucoup plus puissante que la mienne. Mais je ne désespère pas d'avoir au moins un truc fonctionnel, sinon très fluide, à un moment ou à un autre. Cf. le thread sur la ML Xorg que j'ai pointé en EDIT dans mon post, y'a de l'espoir.

----------

## Darkael

Hmm je pense qu'il ne faut pas juger Xgl à ce stade... non seulement c'est censé être encore au stade experimental (enfin j'espère), mais en plus les devs ont apparement dû ajouter pleins de hacks bien moches pour pouvoir implémenter certaines features à temps pour la fameuse présentation de Novell je sais plus où.

Sinon pour ma part ça marche plutot bien (ce qui est impressionant parce que je m'attendais à ce que tout foire avec mon Ati et les drivers fglrx...), à part l'effet "wobbly" qui fait locker le serveur pendant quelques secondes (j'ai cru voir qu'il y avait une solution à ça, mais j'aime pas cet effet de toute façon).

----------

## marvin rouge

Résultats avec cairogears:

Sous Xgl

```
$  ./cairogears -image COMP

162 frames in 5.0 seconds = 32.400 FPS

180 frames in 5.0 seconds = 36.000 FPS

182 frames in 5.0 seconds = 36.400 FPS

$  ./cairogears -xrender COMP

157 frames in 5.0 seconds = 31.400 FPS

182 frames in 5.0 seconds = 36.400 FPS

185 frames in 5.0 seconds = 37.000 FPS

$  ./cairogears -glx COMP

11890 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2378.000 FPS

14001 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2800.200 FPS

14025 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2805.000 FPS
```

Sous Xorg:

```
$  ./cairogears -image COMP

187 frames in 5.0 seconds = 37.400 FPS

208 frames in 5.0 seconds = 41.600 FPS

206 frames in 5.0 seconds = 41.200 FPS

$  ./cairogears -xrender COMP

180 frames in 5.0 seconds = 36.000 FPS

261 frames in 5.0 seconds = 52.200 FPS

261 frames in 5.0 seconds = 52.200 FPS

$  ./cairogears -glx COMP

16673 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3334.600 FPS

17464 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3492.800 FPS

17629 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3525.800 FPS
```

Donc ce coup-ci, c'est mieux (relativement) sous Xorg. (j'ai pris le test COMP au hasard).

+

----------

